

The Quantum Thermodynamic Revolution - dnetesn
http://fqxi.org/community/articles/display/202

======
JadeNB
Is FQXi legitimate? When I go to this page, or the essay context
([http://fqxi.org/community/forum/category/31424](http://fqxi.org/community/forum/category/31424))
linked the other day, it looks … weird, somehow. (I compare it to the Simons
Foundation's Quanta Magazine
([https://www.quantamagazine.org](https://www.quantamagazine.org)).) My
opinion on a matter like this is hardly conclusive, but I thought an expert
out there might be able to set my mind at ease (or else corroborate my
unease).

In terms of the leadership, I know that there are (ahem) differing opinions on
its founder Tegmark
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Tegmark](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Tegmark)),
but the names I recognise on the Scientific Advisory Board listed at the wiki
page
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foundational_Questions_Institu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foundational_Questions_Institute))
seem eminently reputable.

~~~
asdjasdkljsa
They are a funding source for mostly very reasonable research.

------
sampo
Also posted 3 weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9634442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9634442)

